# DJI Introduces A Smart Remote Controller With Built-In Display



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2019)

> DJI, the world’s leader in civilian drones and aerial imaging technology, continues its tradition of making aerial technology accessible to everyone by introducing a powerful new remote controller for its drones at CES 2019. The Smart Controller features an ultra-bright display screen and controls optimized for DJI drones, allowing pilots to fly the newest drones without using a smartphone or tablet. DJI will also be exhibiting its full lineup of consumer drones and handheld imaging products at its booth at CES 2019, including the new Osmo Pocket stabilized camera, and will host exciting workshops, hands-on product demonstrations and more. Attendees can find DJI in the South Hall of the Las Vegas Convention Center, booth #25602.
> *Smart Controller Expands Pilot Options*
> The DJI Smart Controller expands the ecosystem of accessories built around DJI’s industry leading drone technology. Using a crisp 5.5”screen built into the controller itself, the Smart Controller allows pilots...



Continue reading...


----------

